# What TV show did you last watch?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

latest episode of Game of Thrones


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Dexter, season 4; second if not _the _best...it's between 4 and 2.


That and Seinfeld.


----------



## Noordenwind (Sep 28, 2015)

_
no power in the 'verse can stop me_


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I started The 100 a few days ago. It's nowhere near as good as Gotham, Salem, Once Upon A Time or The Walking Dead. It's OK but I'm surprised I was able to get into it after the first couple episodes. I don't know if it will keep my interest. I wish Wells didn't die so early on, he was one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Seen the first episode of the new season of Game of thrones. It was worse than I predicted it would be, as the book it is supposed to be adapted from hasn't been published. Most of the scenes and the lines were quite weak, like the Dothraki scene, Jaime and Cersei, the random fire in Meereen...The show is usually composed very well. Melisandre scared the crap out of me there, but now I realize it was quite reflective of her character for this coming season.


----------



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

Got caught up on the latest episode of Bates Model last night.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Rewatching seasons 3-5 of Game of Thrones then will start season 6 once it's built up a few episodes....I can't stand waiting a week between each episode, lol.

Although I'm very well prepared for the new seasons of it to be somewhat lackluster compared to the previous ones due to it having no book to work from. George Martin is great at writing dialogue and character interactions, and tv writers have a knack for being complete shit so we'll see....but I'm ready for things to be very much dragged out in a rather pointless/meaningless manner with lame "cliffhangers" throughout because tv writers don't know how to write a proper story. 

Damn you George Martin for most likely dying before even finishing the next book...


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Classic Doctor who


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

*Fargo:* Season One.

Damn. Much wow. Emotionally exhausting, exhilarating and entertaining.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

Right now I'm watching The Misfits season 1. I love this scene from the show. Love how honest and open Nathan Young's character is towards Kelly. He doesn't bullshit with her, he just speaks the truth. During the entire show he's always goofing around, cracking some jokes or talking about sex. When this scene came up, I saw a completely different side to him.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Gomorra - Season 1: Only watched episode 1. Need to watch 12 episodes of 55 min i think (quite a lot)
The Borgias - Season 2: Need to watch 19 episodes of 50 min
The Walking Dead - Season 5: Watched first two episodes
Apocalypse: Stalin: Watched three episodes yesterday
Locked Up Abroad: Saw the episode with Billy Hayes last night.
The Big Bang Theory: Season 5 Episode 22 (watched all 8 seasons (not ninth season), but i want to see 6,7 and 8 again

Want to start with:
F.C. The Champions (season 12) - Belgian comedy
GoT

I'm trying to watch gomorra, the borgias everyday (but for some reason, i never watch episodes). I can see two episodes of TWD each week (good tempo). If i finished with Gomorra or The Borgias, i will start with GoT. Comedy is more at random times


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Me and the SO are watching Star Trek: Enterprise right now. It's okay.
Also watching Game of Thrones.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

dead like me
4 of the characters are INTX
good show


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Star Trek DS9 (watching the "Bashir, Julian Bashir" episode right now)


----------



## feelionnaire (Nov 20, 2015)

Silicon Valley.


----------



## Mercedene (May 6, 2016)

Game of Thrones xD


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Person of Interest , Season 5, Episode 1 ... this will be the last season. Damn, it was a good show ... I am gonna miss it so badly :crying:


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

Either Once Upon A Time or Gotham. After I watch the latest OUAT episode I might start Fear The Walking Dead.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Mother Up
Bob's Burgers
Outsiders
Assassination Classroom


----------



## Narcissa (Mar 2, 2016)

BBC In The Flesh 
It´s quite sappy, but I enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I finished the first season of Supergirl yesterday. I'll miss her.


----------



## Strangemind102 (Apr 28, 2016)

Currently watching My So Called Life, it's a shame it got cancelled :/


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Right now I'm watching Hinterland season 2. 

Earlier today I watched a couple of episodes of "The Path".

Other shows I'm following atm: penny dreadful, GoT, preacher. 

Just ended for now: blacklist, fear the walking dead. 

Starting tomorrow: OutCast. (I'm so psyched about this show  it looks awesome!)


----------



## doll.parts (Jun 7, 2016)

Fargo! I've also been watching a bit of VEEP, prefer Fargo though.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Partners in Crime, Peaky Blinders, Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries, Psych, Person of Interest ...


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Polexia said:


> Just ended for now: blacklist, fear the walking dead.


Don't you think that The Blacklist has lost it's charm, this whole season Red was mostly dull and gloomy. The only standout episode after 'the big death' was the one where Red was reminiscing about his past, and how he lost Katerina Rostova.


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

Season 2 of The Leftovers. An emotional, captivating show with many great characters.


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

Just finished Hap and Leonard. I have been seeking out Sundance movie channel shows lately.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Polexia said:


> Other shows I'm following atm: penny dreadful, GoT, preacher.
> 
> Just ended for now: blacklist, fear the walking dead.


You're my type of person! Got to GOT last night. Preacher S01E02 is on the list for tonight!

I didn't have time to start the second season of Fear the Walking Dead, but going to get there soon enough.

Up to date on Agent Carter and Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. Heartbroken about Agent Carter being cancelled. I've started on Daredevil, but haven't finished. The only likeable guy so far is Foggy. Just started Jessica Jones, but to be honest, I'm about 4 or 5 episodes in and so far, the only person who might get some sympaties from me is Luke Cage.

I would love to watch Penny Dreadful, but for some reason, I have a huge dislike for Eva Greene. She comes across in movies and facial features as the type of woman we have mutual hatred with in real life. Jessica Jones has the same kind of face, but I'm trying to overcome it. I have a couple of these actresses that I really dislike for no reason in particular. Add Natalie Portman to the list. Maybe I'm subconsciously threatened or jealous, but I don't really care...


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

I started watching _The Office_ a few days ago.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Dora said:


> You're my type of person! Got to GOT last night. Preacher S01E02 is on the list for tonight!
> 
> I didn't have time to start the second season of Fear the Walking Dead, but going to get there soon enough.
> 
> ...


I've seen daredevil season 1. Also heart broken about Agent Carted. To be fair the first season was more thrilling, but I really enjoyed the show all over. 

Such a pitty that person has ruined Eva Green and JJ for you! I love both. Although, Jessica Jones could do with some improvements to her story. 

Eva green is a remarkable actress (in my eyes.), i love how thespian she comes of. Something about her acting style just seems so right for that show. Jessica Jones contains an actress I usually avoid. Rachel Taylor. She has gotten better through the years, but I hate how over dramatic her facial expressions are when she speaks American. Why can't she just stick to her native Australian?! Then I would have to look at her poor acting butcher one show with potential after another. 

I'm saving Preacher ep. 2 for tomorrow. As a price after work  

Have you seen *outcast?* If not I'd recomend it. The first episode is available on YouTube (for free) and the first comic is available for a limited time(for free) on image comics' site, (if you are into comics). 

I saw the first episode last night. It was freaking awesome  



As a PS: 
Not to long ago I read an article in the Washington post about some actresses/actors who are disliked, if I recall correctly it was interesting (https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...c57738-0277-11e6-9d36-33d198ea26c5_story.html). Mostly because Rose Byne is such an actress for me. I just don't like her face and expressions. I think it's because as often looks like she is going to cry. Haha.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Say Yes to the Dress! I don't know why I enjoy this show so much. I have never dreamt of walking down the aisle in a fancy white dress, (blush, champagne or whatever..) but I love this show for some reason..


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Euronews
Then I fell asleep.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Polexia said:


> I've seen daredevil season 1. Also heart broken about Agent Carted. To be fair the first season was more thrilling, but I really enjoyed the show all over.
> 
> Such a pitty that person has ruined Eva Green and JJ for you! I love both. Although, Jessica Jones could do with some improvements to her story.
> 
> ...


I totally am into comics! Though not to a level of understanding and knowledge of most people, but a superficial fan for sure. I'll put it on the list.
Just got to finish the second episode of Preacher today and I liked it! The casting of both Jesse Custer and Sid isroud:

Probably everyone has those actors, that they just can't stand, no matter what. Maybe I would enjoy Penny Dreadful nevertheless, or maybe I'd change my mind about her, but I'm apprehensive. Her, Natalie Portman, the actress who plays Aslaug on Vikings, Dustin Hoffman... yeah, there are a few:laughing:
And then there are those that grow on you. Those that you kind of hate in the beginning, but you start liking. Definitely, Joseph Gilgun was like that for me.


----------



## ishan (Apr 1, 2016)

Dexter. I've been binge watching it a lot, it's great.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

Hannibal.
I'm in the second half of season two, I've liked it so far.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Fargo. Very awkward social interactions with an underlying sinister tone. I gave up after the second episode.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

nestle_bird said:


> Hannibal.
> I'm in the second half of season two, I've liked it so far.


Such a great show on so many levels.



Wisteria said:


> Fargo. Very awkward social interactions with an underlying sinister tone. I gave up after the second episode.


Wow. What? No. Keep at it. The roller coaster on your emotions, senses and sensibilities is well worth it. The character development and interweaving of story by the end is done superbly. And there's a lot of quotable moments. But yea if the sinister tone isn't something you can stomach, I can completely understand why you'd drop it. But don't! So gud.


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2016)

Naked and Afraid. I like to watch it and tell them what wusses they actually are. (not really)


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Penny Dreadful, I should slap myself for not watching it sooner.


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

Millionaire Hot Seat on Channel Nine. It is basically a 30-minute version of "Who Want's To Be A Millionaire?", excect that you are unable to "phone a friend".


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

head to head
they pit muscle/super cars against one another
awesome


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Berserk 2016


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Just caught up on Fear the Walking Dead.

Both the Clark kids are cool, Nick I like especially, and I'm finally coming to like Victor as well. Who irritates the hell out of me is Madison. She's trying to do good, but it makes everything worse, because only her opinion is the right one


----------



## Jam Session (Jul 8, 2016)

Star Trek TNG


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

Doctor Who


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I loved the first season of American Crime Story so much I wanted to try Law and Order. I've watched the first four episodes but I don't know if I can get into it. I'll see how it goes.



> Star Trek TNG


Enterprise and then TNG might be the next shows I watch (if the shows that I like that are still running don't come out with new episodes soon enough) but some of TNG was boring and some of the episodes in both series have always bothered me, mostly the ones relating to the Prime Directive.


----------



## Chouaib (Jul 13, 2016)

How I met your mother


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Wrecked

I haven't laughed so hard at a tv show since Scrubs.


----------



## Mzku (Nov 4, 2015)

Limmy's Show!!!!

ive not found something so wonderful on tv since discovering "The IT Crowd"!!! 

being that im not scottish in any way i have to rewatch a ton of clips to try and make out what they're saying, but i assure you its well worth it!!


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Power Rangers: Mystic Force


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

In the middle of 2nd season of Penny Dreadful.

It's making me rethink my feelings about Eva Greene.


----------



## ultraviolxnce (Jan 7, 2016)

I am currently watching Stranger Things on Netflix. I highly recommend!


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Shokugeki no souma 2


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

I've worked my way to the middle of season 6 of Gilmore Girls. Just found out that the 4 90min movies Netflix have ordered of the revival won't arrive until Novemeber. 

What will I watch Til then?


----------



## clara9 (Mar 1, 2016)

Currently watching Casual. Hm. And waiting anxiously for Sherlock


----------



## Blessing (Jul 17, 2016)

The Heirs


----------



## Pepperminty (Jun 30, 2016)

Rewatching the American version of The Office. I miss Michael haha


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Killjoys


----------



## Nelada (Jul 29, 2016)

I have to give a try to Penny Dreadful. I've heard a lot about it. Lately, I watched Battlestar Galactica. Not bad at all, the battle are very good but characters are too archetypals for me.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

I'm watching Stranger Things.


----------



## ShinyHappyPeople (Jul 30, 2016)

Game of Thrones is pretty much the only TV show I've watched in a decade.


----------



## ElectricWizard99 (Jul 20, 2016)

I just started watching Stranger Things.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Shokugeki no souma


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

The Night Of


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Watching Californication nowadays, just started season 5


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Faery said:


> I'm watching Stranger Things.





ElectricWizard99 said:


> I just started watching Stranger Things.


and I just googled the show, got a giggle when I read the name of it's creators ' The Duffer Brothers' :laughing:


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

The glorious anime Fate/Zero :happy:.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Just finished Penny Dreadful and also got to the finale of Preacher. Was looking for something new and saw you all mentioning Stranger Things, so just got started.

It looks very Stephen King_ey_. Is it?


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Finished Anohana (Spoiler: Alert, I didn't cry)

I also finished the 2nd season of Degrassi: Next Class, and let me tell you, if you like watching stupid and shallow characters suffering, then this is the show for you 

I'm going to finish Season 5b of Teen Wolf, because I want to catch up on the new season in November. (Where are all my Teen Wolf fans on PerC? :tongue: )


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Dora said:


> It looks very Stephen King_ey_. Is it?


Yes.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

iZombie


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Faery said:


> Yes.


The trivia on imdb mentioned multiple references to Stephen King, but not that he wrote it. However, I didn't open the trivia, too scared of spoilers at this point:shocked:


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Dora said:


> The trivia on imdb mentioned multiple references to Stephen King, but not that he wrote it. However, I didn't open the trivia, too scared of spoilers at this point:shocked:


It does have references to Stephen King and nods to other horror tropes, but I feel like the series has a unique world of its own. Keep watching!


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

That 70s Show


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Faery said:


> It does have references to Stephen King and nods to other horror tropes, but I feel like the series has a unique world of its own. Keep watching!


I watched the first episode during the day, but decided it's better suited for the dark, and continuing now....

...how naive I was to think I was too old to be scared of aliens:laughing:


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

One piece episode 751


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

I've been binge watching Melissa and Joey for some reason lately. Like with Melissa Joan Hart.

And @Vivid Melody - I actually started Crazy Ex-Girlfriend tonight. Watching it now. It is my kinda humor so good call, haha.

I feel like the actress should make you want to cringe but she's so likeable, lol.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Scrubs! This is like, my fourth time rewatching it xD


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Skokugeki season 2


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Dag (Norwegian comedy series about a marriage counselor who think people should live in solitude).


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

The Night Of 

Cool miniseries on HBO


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

The Americans. I am addicted!


----------



## kugghjul (Aug 11, 2016)

Gravity falls :exterminate:


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Rewatching True Detectives s1. 

Just finished The Magicians s1. (Wish s2 was already out).


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Another.

Best anime ever (besides Akira).


----------



## Hao (Apr 20, 2016)

*Stranger things. Very good.

Now I'm watching The Expanse and it's pretty ok so far.*


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Game of Thrones. I'm finally caught up!


----------



## kugghjul (Aug 11, 2016)

Mythbusters!


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Adventure Time. Only a few episodes but it was worth it.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Would I lie to You. I love British panel shows.


----------



## Leannah (Aug 13, 2016)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Another.
> 
> Best anime ever (besides Akira).


YES! I watched that series last year and it was seriously bomb (definitely on my list of top favorite anime)
The last show I watched was s2e2 Black Butler. I'm a little bit confused by it right now, but I'm just about to go and watch five more episodes consecutively. I'm utterly addicted!


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Fully? Last season of Orange is the New Black.

Incomplete, Secret Garden. It's a South-Korean television show about a borderline-stalker 34 year old man with the mind-set of a 10 year old spoiled child who falls in love though becoming obsessed would be a more accurate term with an overly apologetic 30-year old tomboy who works as a stunt-actor. 

And SOMEHOW, it still manages to be romantic. Even if it wasn't, the OST/soundtrack would make up for it. I don't understand what the hell they're saying but it just flows SO _good_.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Leannah said:


> YES! I watched that series last year and it was seriously bomb (definitely on my list of top favorite anime)
> The last show I watched was s2e2 Black Butler. I'm a little bit confused by it right now, but I'm just about to go and watch five more episodes consecutively. I'm utterly addicted!


It's been too long since I've watched Black Butler to remember what happens in it. Tbh, I wasn't even sure what was happening in it when I watched it, but that was probably because I watched it muted while listening to music. Yes, I watched it with subtitles, but still, it was a long time ago. I still think about it, as recently as a couple of days ago, but I mostly just think about how every character in it exists to satisfy whatever fetish any given viewer might have. And yes, I am aware that the band that does the music for the 3rd season is called AKIRA, but I have not seen all of the 3rd season because it didn't exist when my boyfriend was finally able to convince me to binge the 1st 2, and when I did decide to actually watch the 3rd season (I believe I was running out of ideas of what to watch after finishing Ergo Proxy and season 1 of Seraph Of The End), some sort of drastic life change (I can't remember which one exactly) prevented me from getting past the 2nd or 3rd episode, and then I just decided to drop it.

Due to the fact that I hear references to Evangelion and Sword Art Online in ever anime review video ever, I am currently watching both of these series... Abridged. I mean, I wouldn't want to actually watch mainstream anime. I will probably do the same with Attack On Titan since I hear it referenced a lot as well.

But yes, Another is the best anime because of all of the cliches and stereotypes that it subverts. It presents you with a cast of characters that appear to be familiar anime archetypes, so much that you think that you can predict what will happen to them, and then either the opposite ends up happening or what you think will happen happens but not in the way you want it to. (Examples: Girl who totally looks like she would be a dojikko trips... And gets impaled. Girl who looks like the mysterious emotionless subtype of dandere actually turns out to be perfectly human, and she lost her eye to ...wait for it... A tumor. Girl who looks tsundere yells baka... In a traumatic flashback.) Those are the most obvious examples, but there are more, and I loved this anime because it actually made me feel suspense and surprise.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

The Hunt with John Walsh


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

One piece


----------



## HeatWave (Nov 21, 2014)

Having a *Viking*-athon. The show didn't attract me when it first aired because the characters sounded so much like the different npc's in Skyrim, which I felt, at the time, was a trite and near caricaturistic way of portraying scandinavians. Now, however, I feel it is a good way to differentiate the factions appearing in the show.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Grey's Anatomy, because I'm complete and utter garbage, but I can't help it.


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

General Hospital :laughing:


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Breaking Bad. I'm horribly behind all the trends somehow and I don't really keep up with TV shows anyway.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Cnn


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Recently watched but not completed:
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!

Latest completed series:
Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Berserk S2 ep8


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

The Mentalist.

Meaning to watch Peaky Blinders next.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

Black Books.


----------



## secret witch (Aug 6, 2016)

Scattered bits of Modern Family whenever it's dinnertime. I have no dedication to start from the beginning but I appreciate the humor.


----------

